# Come registrare i suoni della tastiera musicale



## fabri47 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ho da due anni una tastiera MIDI Roland e per natale mi sono fatto un modulo sonoro (un piano box mini) per poterla suonare. Ora che mi consigliate per poter registrare e mixare i suoni che faccio. Ditemi un qualsiasi metodo, analogico o digitale che sia.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Dicembre 2016)

Modello della tastiera e del modulo?
Budget?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Dicembre 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Modello della tastiera e del modulo?
> Budget?


Roland A-300 PRO
Il modulo, come ho già detto sopra, è un Pianobox Mini.
Budget economico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Dicembre 2016)

Cioè ci credi che non ho capito cosa hai scritto  io , che é il mio lavoro hahaga


----------



## alcyppa (25 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Roland A-300 PRO
> Il modulo, come ho già detto sopra, è un Pianobox Mini.
> Budget economico.



Vedo che il pianobox ha solo un'uscita stereo per le cuffie.

La soluzione meno costosa (ovvero non costosa) sarebbe collegare l'uscita cuffie alla presa jack per microfoni che generalmente hanno tutti i computer.
Poi utilizzare una delle DAW gratuite che ci sono (tipo Studio One Prime) per registrare e mixare.


Il problema di questa soluzione è che, essendo le schede audio integrate nei pc generalmente una porcheria, ti ritroveresti con un rumore di fondo MOLTO invasivo e con una latenza praticamente ingestibile.
Senza contare che, se i suoni del pianobox fossero stereo, registreresti solo uno dei due canali.

Altrimenti dovresti comprare una scheda audio dedicata con almeno due ingressi mono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Dicembre 2016)

Ok ora ho capito , ha una tastiera esterna che deve registrare .

Non capisco L utilità del piano box... fai master keyboard --- piano box --- computer 

Non potevi fare master keyboard--- computer con software qualsiasi per registrare ? 

Protools base è gratis dacci un occhiata


----------



## alcyppa (25 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok ora ho capito , ha una tastiera esterna che deve registrare .
> 
> Non capisco L utilità del piano box... fai master keyboard --- piano box --- computer
> 
> ...



Probabilmente l'utilità principale del piano box è poter suonare anche senza dover accendere il computer ed utilizzare un sampler o un synth per i suoni.
Un metodo per fare una suonata veloce.


Sicuramente prendere una scheda audio ed un'interfaccia midi (o una che faccia da entrambe) è una soluzione migliore ma non ho idea di quanto voglia rompersi le scatole con sampler, synth e similari (free, a pagamento o  che dir si voglia).


----------



## fabri47 (25 Dicembre 2016)

Quindi il PC devo averlo per forza? Quali sono sennò le alternative? Cosa devo comprare?
Faccio uno schema. 
Ho una tastiera MIDI ed un Piano Box
In caso di utilizzo di PC cosa devo avere per registrare i suoni della tastiera:

Senza PC:


----------

